# WICHITA,KS-7WEEK PUPPIES-BYB-FREE TO GOOD HOME.EEK



## Myamom

H-E-L-P!!!!!!!!!!
A backyard breeder in Wichita has FIVE 7-week old german shepherd puppies.
She's going to put them on Craig's List as in the next few days. 
She's going to do the "FREE TO GOOD HOME" routine to get rid of them.
These pups will not make it --- too many dog fighting rings in Wichita.
We're out of foster homes and have just put 6 more Wichita dogs in boarding --
We're taking a 9 mo. gsd pup she's also dumping and putting him in boarding --
BUT WE DON'T HAVE FOSTERS FOR THE PUPPIES AND CAN'T BOARD THEM.

WE'RE DESPERATELY SEEKING PEOPLE TO TAKE IN ONE PUPPY TO FOSTER!!!!!!

PLEASE CONTACT US ASAP AT EITHER OF THE BELOW PHONE NO'S
Julie 316.207-5166
Nancy 816. 686-8100 [email protected] (aol.com)

THANK YOU FOR ANYTHING YOU CAN DO TO HELP THESE LITTLE ONES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbailey

I am in Wichita, I will do some asking around to see if I can find fosters, I wish I could but I already have six dogs in the house.


----------



## kshort

I will be 90 miles from Wichita next week (late Sunday, Dec. 21). If someone is interested in these pups and can make arrangements, I could go get them and transport them anywhere between Wichita and Denver. I'll email Nancy at MOGS and let her know, just in case she can find a foster along that route anywhere...


----------



## MXpro982

*If someone wants to ship one UPS to me, I will take one haha *


----------



## kelso

thanks Kris!!!

And if anyone is interested in the pups from Wichita to KC, I could possibly help out with transport from Wichita to KC this weekend.

Kris, If your email bounces back don't be surprised!!!...I have not been able to get an email through to Nancy in a week! So I just call her...her number is listed above in the original post if you don't already have it.

thanks again


----------



## kshort

Steph,
Thanks - I'll call her. I did send an email, but it didn't bounce back (and often they do because her email is full!). If you talk to her, please let her know I'm willing to help in any way I can.


----------



## GSDTrain

any pics!


----------



## romeosmom

poor babies..hope you can find a foster!


----------



## Patsy

Can you update on these pups and post pictures, please?

I have an Aniimal Control Officer from the Rapid City, SD (Black Hills) region who is looking for a female GSD, preferably young, a pup would be just fine. She (Tonya) and her husband are already approved for adoption, we just have to find the suitable one and if it works, we can do transport and give one of these babies a new beginning with a great family.

Crossing my fingers for these babies as well as Tonya and her husband. I do so like playing Santa!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Patsy Brosz
SD German Shepherd Rescue
Aberdeen, SD 57401


----------



## kshort

Patsy,
Nancy at MOGS (Missouri GSD Rescue) is working on these pups. You can reach her at the number in the very first post. Haven't heard where things stand in the last day or so...

I would love to have your contact information for your rescue since you're so close to Colorado, relatively speaking! Could you PM me with your email or phone, etc. Thanks much!


----------



## Patsy

You got mail, Ms. Kris!


----------



## ACO10

Patsy, I called and left a message for Nancy....Hope to hear something soon. I will let you know as soon as I do. Thanks again Patsy!


----------



## Love my Lexi

I live in Omaha, Ne. I will gladly take a pup, if someone can transport to me, I'd be willing to help w/ gas money. I have a female who just turned one, so a male would be preferred. Any pics?
My hubby doesnt know about thins yet, but he knows that I'm looking for another pup!
email me at [email protected]


----------



## Patsy

If we hear anything, we can let you know, if you hear anything, let us know. I know Tonya called them so she's still waiting to hear status on these babies.
Don't know what the protocol will be in getting approved, but as far as Tonya I have approved her for adoption and hopefully that will carry through for these folks. 
Hope we can help place these little ones in time for Christmas!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Patsy Brosz
SD German Shepherd Rescue
Aberdeen, SD 57401


----------



## Patsy

Thanks, Tonya. I work tomorrow but will be checking my email and voice mail. I can picture it now, squirmy puppies in a Santa crate with jingle bells...... lol.
Best get to bed, I'm getting giddy!


----------



## ACO10

HAHA thats adorable thought. Im looking for an outfit for Jaydee. My bro dresses up as Santa so was thinking Jaydee would make a great reindeer. She is big enough..lol...I havent heard anything yet about the pups but I will let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## kelso

*Re: WICHITA,KS-7WEEK PUPPIES-PICS and UPDATE*

Hi!

I am a volunteer with MOGS and talked with Stacia tonight. She is the senior admin for MOGS and handles all the emails that come in. She said they have had many calls about these pups, and they are trying hard to get back to everyone.









Some more info:

*The pups are safe in a temp foster home for the next ten days or so while they find foster/permanant homes for them. They would like to place them in the Wichita area but are also open to transport if needed to find the pups the best home/foster. (MOGS is based out of Kansas City but the V.P. is in Wichita so there is many dogs out of Wichita as well, they also have some dogs in Nebraska, Iowa and other parts of KS and MO in foster homes)

*MOGS regular application process and home visit applies.. The app can be found at http://www.mogsrescue.com/

Stacia told me that there will be a $300 adoption fee for the pups, fully vetted. This, of course, would not be for fostering.

This is all I know from what I recieved in an email from her tonight...

email Stacia at [email protected] if interested, or if you have any questions!

Now, for the fun part!!
There is 4 pups. 2 black and tan females, 1 black male with a splotch of white and 1 black female with a splotch of white. They are said to be 7 wks..but may be a bit older (10wks)? 

Here is the only pics we have, not that great, but here they are..they were already sized this way when I got the email..I tried to make them bigger but it would not work!























































Thanks!







I hope this helps some


----------



## kelso

*Re: WICHITA,KS-7WEEK PUPPIES-PICS and UPDATE*



> Originally Posted By: PatsyIf we hear anything, we can let you know, if you hear anything, let us know. I know Tonya called them so she's still waiting to hear status on these babies.
> Don't know what the protocol will be in getting approved, but as far as Tonya I have approved her for adoption and hopefully that will carry through for these folks.
> Hope we can help place these little ones in time for Christmas!
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patsy Brosz
> SD German Shepherd Rescue
> Aberdeen, SD 57401


I just saw this after I had posted. Not sure what their policy is on that..email Stacia! I am sure she can help you more.

Thank you guys for looking and thinking of these babies!!!!!

Personally I would love for someone here to adopt one of these guys...that means more pics of them, and watching them grow up!! hehe

Unfortunately I am just the messenger...


----------



## kelso

*Re: WICHITA,KS-7WEEK PUPPIES-PICS and UPDATE*

updated link on these pups

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12633934

the write up says something about panda shepherds but from what I know a black dad and a white mom does not constitute a panda shepherd, so I dont think they are right about that...

anyway, I thought that posting more info and pics of these guys would get more attention for them....but looks like I killed this thread?????

Hopefully anyone that has been interested has been in contact?!?!?!


----------



## chinsNdobermans

*Re: WICHITA,KS-7WEEK PUPPIES-PICS and UPDATE*

They're adorable pups! 
It'd be so nice to see them rescued, and placed in forever homes!


----------



## kelso

*Re: WICHITA,KS-7WEEK PUPPIES-PICS and UPDATE*

bump? Are any of the posters on this thread still interested...or have you been in contact with Stacia and/or MOGS?










Thanks!


----------



## jeffreyzan

*Re: WICHITA,KS-7WEEK PUPPIES-PICS and UPDATE*

if I was only closer......Kansas is too far or me to drive


----------



## Patsy

*Re: WICHITA,KS-7WEEK PUPPIES-PICS and UPDATE*

Kelso,
Of course Tonya is still interested and yet with the information we read, it seemed a tad discouraging to those interested, outside of Kansas. I do understand the reasoning in that realm but we thought perhaps <u>all</u> applications would be considered resulting in the selection of the best homes possible for these babies. 
I have a very small rescue operation here in the Dakotas and I informed Tonya from our initial conversations that when talking in terms of my "adoption fee" I have always quoted the potential adoptor the amount of money that I have expended on the GSD.
For example, if the pup/adult was surrendered as is usually the case, I have them vetted (physical exams),vaccinations are brought up to date if necessary, wormed and spayed or neutered if not already done. If those fees are $50 or $189.50 I hand those statements to the adoptor and ask for the $50 or $189.50 fee. I have let my approved families know that the profit of this precious German Shepherd lies in that _*it will never see a rescue or shelter again ever*_, in it's life. That does not say that I haven't received additional monies in the mail or at the moment of adoption for my time spent, but it doesn't happen often and I don't look for it. I do keep in touch for the next year or so, thereafter they have my phone numbers and email addresses which haven't changed should they need to contact me or send pictures and updates. 
I told Tonya that even though the pups were surrendered that if there is profit from a $350 adoption fee per pup, the proceeds would go back into the rescue. With that I explained our case with Schatze, our adolescent black GSD pup that we pulled from the Aberdeen dog pound. Schatze experienced a life threatening reaction to Verbantal following her vetting at No. Plains Animal Health. (Her story is under the Health section here on the bb or archives) No one offered upwards of $1,000 to adopt her but most important, after what she'd suffered and any residual effects on her long-term health & growth, my hubby whisper-promised her before surgery (while I was weeping in my hands) she wasn't expected to live through that if she'd give it that one last fight, she had a home with us, forever. Instead of finding a little body upon checking her late that evening, Dr. Adolf called and said "I am shocked & elated to tell you that I walked in and your little girl is sitting up"..... she kept her promise, we kept ours. She was skin and bones literally but she came home eating one tablespoon of a special diet at a time to start her road to forever in our hearts.
Now, to make this long story short, I did find a 13 mo. old registered intact male GSD in North Dakota at a vet's clinic listed on Petfinder for Tonya. Pull fee is $40.00, I asked the pull fee with neutering and she said "it still would be $40.00". So we're waiting for her to email pictures and will make a decision from there following temperament testing, etc.
I understand where Tonya is coming from when you are used to adopting out of an AC shelter, it's usually the pull fee and this is the first time she has opted to adopt from Rescue. Many first time adoptors are surprised at fees until they know what Rescue entails and that one fee helps to make up for fees (like Schatze's bill) that set the Rescue back into the red. All fees for any souls I take in come straight out of my personal bank account so I strive to simply come out even. The personal "profit" I seek is more than pay-back to me. And that is just my own Mission Statement.
Best of luck with those babies and thanks for having their best interests and future in mind!









Patsy Brosz
SD German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## kelso

*Re: WICHITA,KS-7WEEK PUPPIES-PICS and UPDATE*

I understand what you are saying...thank you for what you do.

I was just passing along the info I recieved so those on here that were interested would know more, I do not make the policies. I am sad that it is discouraging, sorry for that. I hoped it would not come off that way.

They did say that they would like them to be in KS but would consider other places if it was the best home for the pup. I was never told and hope it did not come across that every application would not be considered.......

But thank you again. I wish the best for these babies as well.

Have a great holiday


----------



## Patsy

*Re: WICHITA,KS-7WEEK PUPPIES-PICS and UPDATE*

Hey Steph,
Thanks for your reply as well, you and I are both the messengers. Tonya did submit an application she told me but likely doesn't expect to get a pup so we will continue looking. We all know that there is a needful soul out there that will be blessed with their love and home and they will be blessed with a wonderful GSD that will give them back tenfold. All will be well that ends well. 
You know when you get in these situations that move fast the more people involved, the more frustrating it can be, but in the end
it's a labor of love that ends well for the benefit of these sweet babies.
This has been a learning experience for Tonya and she is much better for it. What a better way to gain a co-rescuer for SD GSD Rescue who has become familiar with all the ropes involved in rescue! We all end up winners!
Have a wonderful Holiday to you and yours, Steph. May your days be 'Merry and Bright'! Thanks for the help you've been!


----------



## learflyier

Are these still available?


----------



## robinhuerta

This looks to be a 2yr old thread?


----------



## learflyier

Yes that's what I thought also, do you know of any that are available in wichita ks?


----------



## robinhuerta

Sorry..I do not.
But don't worry...someone will read this thread and post possible info.....
Good Luck!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDog

*eeek!*

I have sent you an email


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDog

*oops!*

didnt see the date lol


----------

